# Chaney leaving?



## duckyaker90 (Jan 8, 2019)

DawgNation just reported it. Willing to lose at Tennessee. Should be a great fit. Hope Pittman stays.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Jan 8, 2019)

*Report: Tennessee to hire Georgia offensive coordinator Jim Chaney*





By Connor Riley, DawgNation staff
January 8, 2019

Georgia may be in the market for a new offensive coordinator. According to a report from 247Sports’ Patrick Brown, Tennesseee is hiring Georgia offensive coordinator Jim Chaney to the same position.
Chaney has been with Georgia since the start of the Kirby Smart era. DawgNation reported yesterday that Chaney had just completed his first year of a three-year deal


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2019)

Those All you can eat places in Tennessee will win out everytime


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2019)

And yall hire a homerun hire in the next week.  We could have done worse,  but we should have done better.  Not excited about this hire,  but at least I know he's capable


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2019)

riprap said:


> Those All you can eat places in Tennessee will win out everytime




I like Chaney as a person, just don't think he's a great OC. Too many times he called some plays that left me scratching my head. But what do I know, eh?


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I like Chaney as a person, just don't think he's a great OC. Too many times he called some plays that left me scratching my head. But what do I know, eh?


Clemson kept their foot on the gas and stayed with what was working against bama. Both times we started running clock the whole second half against them. Clemson treated their freshman like a starter. We treated our freshman like a freshman.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2019)

I think they’ll promote Coley. 

Then hand Pittman a blank check.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I like Chaney as a person, just don't think he's a great OC. Too many times he called some plays that left me scratching my head. But what do I know, eh?


All coaches do it. Look at the game Saban coached last night.  I'm ok with Jim. I just wanted someone more innovative.  Just hope Sam is coming back with him.  Anyone got the scoop on that?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2019)

Being reported that yall are throwing more money at Jim. Seems Kirby likes him a lot


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> All coaches do it. Look at the game Saban coached last night.  I'm ok with Jim. I just wanted someone more innovative.  Just hope Sam is coming back with him.  Anyone got the scoop on that?


If y'all are able to get Sam from us, that will sho nuff hurt. Him and Chaney are close friends. I hope Pttman sticks around to mold that young offensive line of ours, which was pretty dang impressive this year. 

I just hope we're not going to have to be looking for coaches every year. Who knows for sure, but Kirby may be difficult to work with,


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2019)

Maybe yall pull Todd Monken


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 8, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> I think they’ll promote Coley.
> 
> Then hand Pittman a blank check.


Yep and probably getting tosh for DC


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 8, 2019)

Clemson pays Venables the coin and that’s why he stays. UGA will pay the coaches who prove their worth; read Sam Pittman. 
Maybe Coley comes in or maybe Smart searches elsewhere. Same with the DC job. But I would bet the search for both witnesses methodical and maybe even diabolical. Kirby Smart will get who he wants for both positions. And I trust what he does. 
That’s just my opinions


----------



## scooty006 (Jan 8, 2019)

Heard it here first: Bobo coming back home to be co-coordinator or some ** title with lots of $$$ with Coley to keep that South FL recruiting connection.  Forget about Tosh, bring in Ansley as DC and DB's coach...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Maybe yall pull Todd Monken


I could quote your thoughts on Chaney..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> All coaches do it. Look at the game Saban coached last night.  I'm ok with Jim.?


Can I quote your old posts on when Jim came to UGA?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2019)

The Vols hated Chaney and told us he’d be an epic failure.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2019)

Chaney is ok but after what 3 years sorta predictable. Bring on some new talent at play calling. We gotta keep Pit.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Can I quote your old posts on when Jim came to UGA?


That he's pass happy? Like I said,  I know he's competent at least.  Not excited,  but I know what we're getting.  His offenses actually set records when he was here,  we just had a position coach as a DC (Sal Sunsari). I'm just glad we didn't promote from within


----------



## fireman1501 (Jan 8, 2019)

scooty006 said:


> Heard it here first: Bobo coming back home to be co-coordinator or some ** title with lots of $$$ with Coley to keep that South FL recruiting connection.  Forget about Tosh, bring in Ansley as DC and DB's coach...


That would be a disaster for sure. Lol


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> The Vols hated Chaney and told us he’d be an epic failure.


Most are torn,  some are excited and some are like me. Most fans remember Chaney being on the Dooley staff,  which was the beginning of our backward slide. And throw him as part of the problem.   What they fail to realize is, that offense was not the problem.  It produced,  defense was historically bad. Think we had to score 56 points to beat Akron lol. Jim ain't exciting,  or very innovative imo, but he's capable and I trust him. Of course we threw bad words yalls way when he went there,  as will yall this time around. I doubt we get Pittman, but that would make it a lot more sweeter


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 8, 2019)

Maybe why bobo did dis

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...lorado-state-rams-coach-declines-100000-raise


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2019)

Hope Pittman stays put.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 8, 2019)

Maybe he didn’t like being yelled at by Lil Chucky all day.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Hope Pittman stays put.


Radi and Smallwood have confirmed Pittman not going to TN. 

Bama May still be a threat to hire him though after losing their OLC to GT.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2019)

It is hard to hold on to good assistants, if it seems you are a program, on the rise. We will have to get use to this, it will be happening every year, if the Dawgs keep getting better.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Radi and Smallwood have confirmed Pittman not going to TN.
> 
> Bama May still be a threat to hire him though after losing their OLC to GT.


If he’s not going to UT with his old friend I don’t think he’ll leave for Bama.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It is hard to hold on to good assistants, if it seems you are a program, on the rise. We will have to get use to this, it will be happening every year, if the Dawgs keep getting better.


And word is that's Bamas problem now. No continuity


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2019)

I know some of y'all may not agree, but I would love for Bobo to come back and be our OC. He is a Georgia boy and good friends with Kirby. A DGD, and outstanding recruiter. Remember when he was here as our OC the last time, we were scoring a lot of points. Bobo knows how to use the talent we'll have. He don't get that type of talent out in Colorado. He and Kirby would work very well together, I do belive.

Come home, Bobo! We need ya, man!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I know some of y'all may not agree, but I would love for Bobo to come back and be our OC. He is a Georgia boy and good friends with Kirby. A DGD, and outstanding recruiter. Remember when he was here as our OC the last time, we were scoring a lot of points. Bobo knows how to use the talent we'll have. He don't get that type of talent out in Colorado. He and Kirby would work very well together, I do belive.
> 
> Come home, Bobo! We need ya, man!



You better either delete that message or delete your contact info. ???


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I know some of y'all may not agree, but I would love for Bobo to come back and be our OC. He is a Georgia boy and good friends with Kirby. A DGD, and outstanding recruiter. Remember when he was here as our OC the last time, we were scoring a lot of points. Bobo knows how to use the talent we'll have. He don't get that type of talent out in Colorado. He and Kirby would work very well together, I do belive.
> 
> Come home, Bobo! We need ya, man!


I’d have no problem at all with it. I always was a Bobo fan. Riprap hated his guts.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> The Vols hated Chaney and told us he’d be an epic failure.


Bucky really has no clue what he said. But it’s inline with ^that^


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2019)

Kirby is ok with it. He made no attempt to counter or even give Chaney a raise.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 9, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I know some of y'all may not agree, but I would love for Bobo to come back and be our OC. He is a Georgia boy and good friends with Kirby. A DGD, and outstanding recruiter. Remember when he was here as our OC the last time, we were scoring a lot of points. Bobo knows how to use the talent we'll have. He don't get that type of talent out in Colorado. He and Kirby would work very well together, I do belive.
> 
> Come home, Bobo! We need ya, man!


Like Chaney, Bobo’s Offenses fell flat against ranked competition. Yeah they averaged 40ppg for the year. But only average half that against ranked teams.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 9, 2019)

Bobo with a couple years of Pruitts Defense could’ve been elite, the separator.  We will never know.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> Bobo with a couple years of Pruitts Defense could’ve been elite, the separator.  We will never know.


Bobo is a DGD.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kirby is ok with it. He made no attempt to counter or even give Chaney a raise.


https://atozsportsnashville.com/tennessee-vols-georgia-reportedly-tried-keep-jim-chaney-athens/


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kirby is ok with it. He made no attempt to counter or even give Chaney a raise.


That's not what I heard.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 9, 2019)

7 consecutive failed shots at the endzone against Florida inside the 5 yard line.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> https://atozsportsnashville.com/tennessee-vols-georgia-reportedly-tried-keep-jim-chaney-athens/





> Immediately after the news broke, there were numerous Georgia fans that were actually happy that Chaney was leaving Athens. I’m not sure I understand why, considering under Chaney’s guidance the Bulldogs’ offense was among the top in the nation the past two seasons (which resulted in a SEC Championship, a trip to the college football playoff in 2017, and nearly another playoff appearance in 2018). *But that just goes to show that some folks will never be happy with an offensive coordinator, regardless of how many points are being put on the scoreboard.*


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 9, 2019)

Can we chase Freeze?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2019)

Awesome news! Sam Pittman to return as the offensive line coach at Georgia https://www.dawgnation.com/football...to-remain-the-offensive-line-coach-at-georgia Losing Pittman would have been devastating!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 9, 2019)

No problems with Bobo
HC he’s not 
OC is great fit and like the tie to GA.


----------



## 1982ace (Jan 9, 2019)

I’d like to see Kirby go after Kerwin Bell from Valdosta State. Man can call an offense


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2019)

Would Bobo want to come back to Uga? Personally I'd have problems coming back after the way he was treated by a large portion of the fanbase.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2019)

No worries. Next man up. Same as Bama.

Chaney is going to find out how bad East TN sucks.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> 7 consecutive failed shots at the endzone against Florida inside the 5 yard line.



Dont feel bad brother. Although not consecutive, Bama had somewhere around 20 snaps in the same situation denied by Clemson.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2019)

Rush Probst would be a dang good un.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dont feel bad brother. Although not consecutive, Bama had somewhere around 20 snaps in the same situation denied by Clemson.


Let's not be hasty and compare the Clemson defense to Florida's.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> The Vols hated Chaney and told us he’d be an epic failure.


The Vawls never learn. They took back fat Phil and now Chaney. Have they not realized you let people go for a reason?


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2019)

I love Bobo...as long a he's coaching another team. Plus you guys said he was going to do great at Colorado state. There goes one easy win Mel was going to get.


----------



## Mike81 (Jan 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Rush Probst would be a dang good un.


I have always wondered why he doesnt get a shot at a big program.  I know he has some demons in his closet but the guy can coach.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Rush Probst would be a dang good un.



He was in talks last year about going to Tennessee, but I think the fact the he had a player he was coaching going there last fall violated some recruiting rules, or something like that.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


>


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kirby is ok with it. He made no attempt to counter or even give Chaney a raise.



Actually, he matched the 1st offer, but declined when Tennessee upped it.  I ain't scurred that he is leaving.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Rush Probst would be a dang good un.



Rush is a good one, but he carried way too much baggage.  Pruitt and he are good friends, but when the Tenn. AD looked at Probst, he said no way.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Rush is a good one, but he carried way too much baggage.  Pruitt and he are good friends, but when the Tenn. AD looked at Probst, he said no way.



There must be something I've not heard with him. An affair in his marriage and he headbutted his HS kicker. ?

There are current coaches with a MUCH worse resume. We've got women beaters, child abusers, motorcycle daredevils etc. What the heck has he done that's so bad no one will touch him?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 9, 2019)

He had a child with another woman while he was married and was carrying on with both relationships. He and Pruitt coached together at Hoover High School. Saban was going to hire him his first year at Bama until all that came out. I saw the whole interview with Probst on TV a couple of years ago


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> He had a child with another woman while he was married and was carrying on with both relationships. He and Pruitt coached together at Hoover High School. Saban was going to hire him his first year at Bama until all that came out. I saw the whole interview with Probst on TV a couple of years ago



That would warrant a raise at tOsu


Imo that shouldn't keep the man out of college football. Maybe he just doesnt care enough to pursue it?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> That would warrant a raise at tOsu
> 
> 
> Imo that shouldn't keep the man out of college football. Maybe he just doesnt care enough to pursue it?



It's the #MeToo era. I can see why he wouldn't want to raise his profile.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> That would warrant a raise at tOsu
> 
> 
> Imo that shouldn't keep the man out of college football. Maybe he just doesnt care enough to pursue it?


I agree. Seems to me like enough time has passed since then and the man shouldn't be banned from college football opportunities. Probably gonna make a few folks mad on here for saying that. There are a few perfect people on this forum that hasn't ever even told a little white lie


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It's the #MeToo era. I can see why he wouldn't want to raise his profile.



I guess so. Sure would've liked to see what he could do. We know he's got a hard head. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> There are a few perfect people on this forum that hasn't ever even told a little white lie




Especially that Slayer fellow


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2019)

So who does Dawg nation want to replace Chaney?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I guess so. Sure would've liked to see what he could do. We know he's got a hard head. ?



Yep. It's in the past. There is such a thing as forgiveness. But that ain't how we roll these days. Urban Meyer got raked over the coals for something that was none of his business. The stank don't just stick to the stank maker anymore. It spreads out and gets all over whoever the #MeToo morons say it gets on. The propagandists in the media lap it up like Turkish Delight and force feed it to the useful idiots.

Hey, wait a minute. This ain't the Political forum.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yep. It's in the past. There is such a thing as forgiveness. But that ain't how we roll these days. Urban Meyer got raked over the coals for something that was none of his business. The stank don't just stick to the stank maker anymore. It spreads out and gets all over whoever the #MeToo morons say it gets on. The propagandists in the media lap it up like Turkish Delight and force feed it to the useful idiots.
> 
> Hey, wait a minute. This ain't the Political forum.


You still have the right to preach the truth brother. Definitely gotta walk on egg shells these days.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You still have the right to preach the truth brother. Definitely gotta walk on egg shells these days.



Some do. I don't. Mostly.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> No worries. Next man up. Same as Bama.
> 
> Chaney is going to find out how bad East TN sucks.




I cracked up when I read that; I'm sitting in a motel room in Johnson City. All in all, most of east Tennessee ain't that bad. It isn't north Georgia, but it isn't terrible....except the high school football and that carries over all theway to Nashville. 

I am reading Dan Enos name quite a bit.  Dawgnation has a nice read on it. 

Dan Enos
James Coley
Mike Bobo
Major Applewhite


Those seemed to be the best names. I would guess the next man would come from that list.

Among others.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 9, 2019)

Didn’t Applewhite take the Miami job?

Gimme Coley.


----------



## killabig1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Mark Richt for UGA Offensive Coordinator???


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 9, 2019)

No.  Richt is just a name.  He would never be hired.  My guess is that UGA knows what Enos is making, so that will make at least a run at him and offer him more, but he probably has a contract.. Bobo is a probable no IMHO; he's good enough but they won't go after him. I am not a big Coley fan, but I am afraid that is where we are headed.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Rush Probst would be a dang good un.



THIS ^


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2019)

According to Georgia Insider Jeff Sentell, Chaney was offered a small raise but nothing extravagant, and when UT went desperate and made Jim Chaney the highest paid coordinator in the Nation, Kirby wished him well. Sentell also said that Pittman would be staying around and getting a good raise. You would have thought UT would have learned their lesson about throwing money around by now. Chaney without Pittman is like the Beatles without John Lennon.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> So who does Dawg nation want to replace Chaney?


I’d take Kevin Wilson


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2019)

MCBUCK said:


> I cracked up when I read that; I'm sitting in a motel room in Johnson City. All in all, most of east Tennessee ain't that bad. It isn't north Georgia, but it isn't terrible....except the high school football and that carries over all theway to Nashville.



East TN is fine as long as it's not Knoxville. Knoxville is where college football goes to die.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 10, 2019)

3rd and 6 Chaney just ran it up the middle with 8 men in the box.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> 3rd and 6 Chaney just ran it up the middle with 8 men in the box.



That's a good bet *if* your running backs are Chubb and Michel.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> East TN is fine as long as it's not Knoxville. Knoxville is where college football goes to die.



Think a lot of them were on there last leg when they got there.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 11, 2019)

Enos to Miami


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2019)

Saw where Alabama assistant, Don Enos is going to Miami as the OC.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 11, 2019)

Bama goes through some coordinators and assistants. UGA's becoming the same. Price of success, I guess.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Bama goes through some coordinators and assistants. UGA's becoming the same. Price of success, I guess.



The Vols go through a lot of them too.. including head coaches. The only norm for the Vols are overpaying them and getting nothing in return.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2019)

Let’s try and all wrap our heads around Jim Chaney being the highest paid offensive coordinator in cfb..... Only the Vols....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Let’s try and all wrap our heads around Jim Chaney being the highest paid offensive coordinator in cfb..... Only the Vols....



And they are crowing about it..  

Only the Voltards...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 20, 2019)

I was never a Chaney hater but he did some things that would make me ask out loud, "What are we doing?". Running a jet sweep with a receiver on third and short comes to mind.


----------



## ldavid008 (Jan 20, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I was never a Chaney hater but he did some things that would make me ask out loud, "What are we doing?". Running a jet sweep with a receiver on third and short comes to mind.



In his defense I've been left scratching my head and cussing every coach of every team I've ever followed on some of their play calling. I also bet that 99.9% of y'all have done so too and will continue to do so no matter how much you 'like' your new play caller.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 20, 2019)

No doubt.  Like I said I was never a Chaney hater.  I thought he did alright.  He would just do some really odd things at the strangest times.  The decision to just not really run against LSU when Holyfield was mowing them down was really weird.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 21, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> The decision to just not really run against LSU when Holyfield was mowing them down was really weird.



This. ^


----------

